# Do you use loops? Asking music production software users



## Reedy (Jul 8, 2019)

For example, in GarageBand there's a section of prerecorded audio tracks, melodies, beats you can use . It almost seems like cheating, they sound really good but it feels like not writing your own music. Just asking for an opinion, I'm new to this stuff.


----------

